# Felt fit



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying a Felt F75 online. There's a 52cm size one that's looking good to me. I'm 5'6" with a 30" pants inseam. Does this sound right? I've looked at the geometry numbers, particularly top-tube length, and it's the most similar to my cyclocross bike.

Any comments or F75 riders of similar dimensions?


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I am 6'0" and ride a 56cm F75. The 58cm was a little too big for me; tried both sizes on a fitting machine. So, I would say that Felt runs a little on the big end as far as fit; on some other frames I would be using a 58cm.

My wife and my daughter also ride F75; both are 5'6" and were fit by a authorized Felt Dealer to a 52cm but with a slightly shorter stem than the stock one. So I would think that 52 may be a fit for you but the best way would be to get a proper fit.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am also 5'6" with a 30" inseam. I've ridden the F4 which is very close, but not exact in its geometry to the F75. The bike fit me well, but I found that the bars were a little lower than I like (about 4-5 cm below saddle). I noticed that the F74 has a 120 mm HT (versus 110 for the F4). Then again, you may like your bars lower and end up remove spacers.

Reach may be of secondary concern to you, so the bottom line is the 52 cm should be the correct size.


----------



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks! Encouraging to hear. I figure I can adjust reach and stuff with the stem. I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

*Huh*

So I got the bike delivered to me, opened up the box, put it together, took it for a quick 30min. spin last night, and it felt quite good. I went to sleep having nice bike dreams after the BCS game, and then I looked at the bike again this morning, kinda batting my eyes at it, you know, and it turns out I was sent the 50cm frame instead of the 52cm frame. 

But all in all, with the stem inverted for more rise, the darned thing felt good. I didn't feel cramped, and the seat is actually pushed quite a bit forward. The bike felt more twitchy than my cross bike, but its HA is steeper. 

If I looked at the frame and saw 52cm, I wouldn't even think about it... The bike is nice. But is that weird or what??? I'll take it for another spin today, a tad longer, to see how it feels. 

But I have heard some folks here say that they were riding one size down on the F75... And it is a slightly sloping top tube (more sloping than it looks in pictures). So if I ride a 51cm traditional frame cross bike, the 50cm sloping frame might be right. Anyway, just thought I'd mention this and get other folks' opinions. Anyway, I hope to ride around 4pm. It's like 65 F here in NYC. CRAZY!!! Global warming!


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm also new to roadcycling. Maybe I should have follow the first guy here for a 50cm..
I'm also 5.6" inseam 30" just received my 52cm F75, and find it too big off start. Had to push the saddle all the way forward to barely get an ok reach on the hoods. 
Ordered a 70cm stem to see how things fit afterwards. How is madgeronimo finding the fit now?


----------



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

*Update... No F75*

So, after all the drama, I ended up not buying a new bike this season. 

I did test ride a 52cm F75, and it fit well. I could tell I was going to have to adjust the stem length and maybe move the seat up a bit. But its ride was much more comfortable than the 50cm. The big difference was the saddle to handlebars drop. I ain't as young as I used to be.

In the end, I just put conti 4000's, lighter wheels, and a lighter stem and bars and a carbon seatpost on my cross bike, and called it a day. Money-wise, this was a growing up moment for me. I just put the difference in my kid's savings account. It hurt at first, but now I'm glad I did it. What can you do? I ain't Donald Trump.


----------



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

*Felt Fit*



kcinjp said:


> I'm also new to roadcycling. Maybe I should have follow the first guy here for a 50cm..
> I'm also 5.6" inseam 30" just received my 52cm F75, and find it too big off start. Had to push the saddle all the way forward to barely get an ok reach on the hoods.
> Ordered a 70cm stem to see how things fit afterwards. How is madgeronimo finding the fit now?


The 52 fit me well. I couldn't take the saddle to handlebar drop on the 50cm frame for a ride of any length. Would have been punishing. I do have longish arms. Still, try the shorter stem. If that doesn't work, get a 70mm stem with a clamp of 26mm and some Salsa short n shallows handlebars. That's what I have on my cross bike. Love them. 

Also, some shops charge like hundreds of dollars for a fitting. A shop by me in Brooklyn will do it for $75. I think if you find a shop that can do it for a price more like $75-100 versus $300 (you ain't Lance Armstrong yet), I'd do it. It'll be worth it in the long run.


----------



## zoomtt (Feb 4, 2008)

I normally ride a 61 specialized bike. I just purchased a Felt F4 and my size is 58.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

madgeronimo said:


> So, after all the drama, I ended up not buying a new bike this season.
> 
> I did test ride a 52cm F75, and it fit well. I could tell I was going to have to adjust the stem length and maybe move the seat up a bit. But its ride was much more comfortable than the 50cm. The big difference was the saddle to handlebars drop. I ain't as young as I used to be.
> 
> In the end, I just put conti 4000's, lighter wheels, and a lighter stem and bars and a carbon seatpost on my cross bike, and called it a day. Money-wise, this was a growing up moment for me. I just put the difference in my kid's savings account. It hurt at first, but now I'm glad I did it. What can you do? I ain't Donald Trump.



Look at the Felt Z series. I understand that they do not have as much of a drop from seat to handlebars as the F series.


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. 
Unfortunately I went to a store to just "sit" on a few bikes, and, my 52cm F75 is definitely too large for me. I fit a 50cm Cannondale (perfectly) if anyone's matching sizes of different brands. 
The store staff also suggested not to get too short a stem as it'll jeopardize steering stability. The Cannondales here Japan also spec shallow dropbars by spec. and since I about the same size as a Japanese the 50cm was it. 
So theoretically I'll fit a 50cm Felt which is the next size down. Off to "sit" on one first. Case closed.


----------



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

*Damn shame about the 52cm...*

Sorry to hear that man. But at least now you know!!!


----------

